# Boardercross on Hockey Skates?



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, it's fun to watch and looks fun to do as well. I discovered it last year...

Those guys are mostly hockey players. They have amazing skill on skates. But did you ever wonder why they call it "*crashed* ice"? :laugh:


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

Varza said:


> Yeah, it's fun to watch and looks fun to do as well. I discovered it last year...
> 
> Those guys are mostly hockey players. They have amazing skill on skates. But did you ever wonder why they call it "*crashed* ice"? :laugh:


There were definitely some epic wipeouts to be seen haha! Yeah they have some skills for sure!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Crashed ice is sick but whats even crazier is this:






Imagine the balance needed :blink:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Great... rollerblading on ice


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah lol.. Skill is skill.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Now both those vids were fun to watch, especially the frozen skatepark one! Good to see something new once in a while


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The Crashed Ice thing is wicked:bowdown:

The rollerblading on ice thing is fuckin' weak


TT


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

Not sure how I feel about the skatepark thing....kind of cool I guess. Glad everyone is liking the vid!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Great... rollerblading on ice


They already have this, and it's called figure skating. *puke*


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

wileskwsduke said:


> This event that Red Bull puts on is absolutely awesome to watch. It is called crashed ice. My skating skills are non existent, but even if I could skate I am not sure I would do this haha!


If you get a chance to attend, you really should do it once. It's basically a big festival with a crazy theme. Well organized and a lot of fun


----------

